# R15 Guide Issue



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Has anyone noticed that the guide filter seems to default back to All Channels? I know I have set my custom channel list as the defualt at least 2 times now.


----------



## linger (Nov 5, 2005)

Mine keeps doing that too....but I have no idea why so I can't help you out. Mine is not "loosing" my favorites list, it just keeps reverting back to "all channels" so I have to change it back to my favorites list. If you figure anything out, let me know and I will do the same.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

linger said:


> Mine keeps doing that too....but I have no idea why so I can't help you out. Mine is not "loosing" my favorites list, it just keeps reverting back to "all channels" so I have to change it back to my favorites list. If you figure anything out, let me know and I will do the same.


Thats exactly whats happening to me, my custom list is still there, I just have to go and select it again. I haven't paid any attention as to when it's happening but I wonder if it happens when you put the DVR into standby.


----------



## linger (Nov 5, 2005)

I played with mine for awhile and it stayed on my favorites the whole time. I pulled up menus, MyVOD, the program guide in different filters, watched a recorded show, deleted shows, recorded two shows at one time & powered off...it stayed on my favorites the whole time. Then I went into the setup menu and reset the receiver. When it booted back up it was back to all channels. My theory is that the DVR resets overnight like at 4 am or something and when it does that it goes back to all channels. All of my DVRs in the past have reset themselves in the middle of the night to free up memory so I'm sure this one does the same thing. I will try to remember to check it tomorrow before I go to work.


----------



## linger (Nov 5, 2005)

I checked this monring, and as of 7:30am, it is still using my favorites list. I'll check it when I get home from work today.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

I've had my R15 for 2 days, and it happened once so far.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

I just noticed that last night I had to also change it back to custom 1 as it reverts back to all channels. I thought it had something to do with me turning it off, if is back to all channels tonight, I was going to leave the power on and see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

When it happened to me, I had left the power on all night. I never put my DVRs in standby.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

I beleive there was another recent software update... perhaps the update and impending reset is what changed the defaults??


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

grooves12 said:


> I beleive there was another recent software update... perhaps the update and impending reset is what changed the defaults??


I don't believe so. I got all the updates right up front while activating my R15.

Someone in the TivoCommunity forum suggested that it could very well be caused by new channels being added to your Channels I Get list. This would make sense (though I would hope they could fix that) because when you first activate the R15, it takes 24-48 hrs for your Channels I Get list to download all the data so that it accurately reflects your subscription. In which case, it may have been re-populating that list overnight and thus set my favs back to the default. If that's true, this could happen any time new channels are added until they fix this bug in a future update.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

As of this morning it hadn't happened again. I tried different things to make it happen, put it in standby and all sorts of things but it has stayed put so far. Now watch I will get home and it will of happened again lol. As for the updates I am sure that I redid mine after the F update, as I figured that may have been what caused it the first time.


----------



## linger (Nov 5, 2005)

As of today at 6pm, mine is still in my favorites list, so thats about 24 hours that it has stayed how I wanted it.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I just checked mine and all is fine also. Very odd, at least it happened to others so I don't feel like i'm completely losing my mind.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Okay my guide kept my custom 1 settings last night. I believe who ever mentioned about getting new channels made it default back to all channels was correct. All is good.


----------

